# Budget Wood Flooring Project



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

My daughter owns a townhouse in downtown Houston. Her room mates / renters moved out recently. Before she moved up in the the master, she wanted to remove the carpet and put down a wood floor. The second floor was already pine, so that was the selection. Looked seriously at Home Depot prefinished, but color was a little too light and almost $5 /sq ft.

Called a sawmill in Huntsville, but they quoted 2 weeks to get the material converted. I had previously seen a place on Craigslist that was making V-Groove tongue & groove siding. Called them and asked if they could make some flooring. No problem and the conversion time was 2~3 days.

The place was Custom Cut Lumber in Alto TX. http://customcutlumber.weebly.com/ The mill manager, Randall Valdez was very helpful on the phone in explaining the type/grades of wood available. He treated us very well and went out of his way to make us happy with our purchase. They had some pretty nice cedar planks and other wood. I was in a hurry to get back into the Houston traffic or would have spent more time looking around at the wood. If you have a project, would definitely check them out.

Had to cut around a few knots and less than "flooring quality" surfaces, but the material came out about 20% of the Home Depot material cost and she has enough left over for some shelves. Had some fuel in driving to Alto, but wanted to check the place out anyway. This flooring had to be stained & finished, but the rest of the project was pretty much the same effort as the Home Depot option. It has quite a bit more "character" than the Home Depot material as well.

Picture before the stain, then one after 1 coat of Polyurethane. Probably going to put on a couple of more.

SSNJOHN


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks GOOD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

That is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

